# Places from Photographs



## klingenlord (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I need some help. I have these pictures, but I do not recall where exactly they have been taken. I have some clues, but I want to know exactly. I will send you the links for them - would you help me?

I am grateful for every hint I can get from you.

Pic 1:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/x2ngqd8l_jpg.htm

Pic 2:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/y9x3uaqp_jpg.htm

Pic 3:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/bkqyq9tl_jpg.htm

Pic 4:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/f3osb7yz_jpg.htm

Pic 5:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/vb3krcp6_jpg.htm

Pic 6:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/xlfub2hz_jpg.htm

Pic 7:

directupload.net/file/d/3702/49toygw6_jpg.htm

I think they are all taken in the area of Johannesburg, but I am not sure about that. That is all I know.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there,

It looks like the road between Lydenburg and Nelspruit. Which is in the Mpumalanga Province east of Johannesburg. Did you go to the Kruger National Park?

Cheers,
H




klingenlord said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I need some help. I have these pictures, but I do not recall where exactly they have been taken. I have some clues, but I want to know exactly. I will send you the links for them - would you help me?
> 
> ...


----------



## klingenlord (Aug 2, 2014)

I was actually not there. Though I found those photos somewhere. 

Could you maybe locate each of those photos a bit more precisely?

I think Pic 3 is Gods Window.
Pic 2 is 26 kilometers before Sabie. Probably on the way to Sabies Park. 
Pic 4 has this B0115 sign on that bridge. I can not locate that on any map... 

My point is to actually locate each of the photos on the map - more or less precisely. If you could help me acchieve that? Id be very grateful!


----------



## klingenlord (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey,

I have been doing some research. So far that is where I am at:

Pic 2 is on the R37 between Lydenburg and sabie in Mpumalanga. Probably on the Panorama Route as you said (@Somersetal).

Pic 3 and 6 would be "Gods Window".

Pic 5 must be somewhere on Long Toms Pass. The pines are typical for that area. Or somewhere on a near mountain road?

Pic 7 is the Dutch Reformed Church in Lydenburg.

Any corrections on that so far?

I am having trouble with Pic 1 and 4 as those could be anywhere. They are both near a highway, but I can not identify any numbers or letters on the sign. I guess this should be identified by a person who actually was there recently - like you said, a person very familiar with the area! I am glad for any help on those two!


----------

